

Google Misses in Q4: Where’s That New Revenue Stream? - cssblondie
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2012/01/google-earnings-shares-miss/

======
melling
Which Chrome is he referring to? The browser or the OS? I hope he's doubling
down on both.

